# uso del gerundio



## dhyana

En portugués, ¿es correcto usar el gerundio como adjetivo, o sea, acompañando a un sustantivo? (En español es imcorrecto)
Así: "um anexo *contendo* o desenvolvimento de todos os itens solicitados ..."


----------



## Vanda

dhyana said:


> En portugués, ¿es correcto usar el gerundio como adjetivo, o sea, acompañando a un sustantivo? (En español es imcorrecto)
> Así: "um anexo *contendo* o desenvolvimento de todos os itens solicitados ..."




Bienvenida Dhyana, 

Sim, você pode dizer: um anexo contendo....  É assim que fazemos normalmente.


----------



## spielenschach

Em Portugal é o inverso do Brasil, é por vezes correcto usar o gerúndio mas na maioria dos casos deve evitar-se:

Você está mexendo (br) - está a mexer.
Você está-me aborrecendo (br) - está-me a aborrecer
Ele está-te dando voltas à cabeça (br) - ele está a dar-te voltas à cabeça.


----------



## Outsider

dhyana said:


> Así: "um anexo *contendo* o desenvolvimento de todos os itens solicitados ..."


Está correcto, se bem que é mais habitual dizer _um anexo que contém/contenha_...


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Está correcto, se bem que é mais habitual dizer _um anexo que contém/contenha_...


 

Não sei Outsider. A mim parece-me bastante habitual.

Ex: um anexo *contendo* o desenvolvimento de todos os itens solicitados *será enviado...*


Ex: *Será enviado *um anexo *que contém* o desenvolvimento de todos os itens solicitados.

Não vejo grande problema em nenhuma das duas e ambas me parecem bastante habituais.


----------



## Outsider

A versão com gerúndio parece-me mais natural, mas, enfim, é discutível.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> A versão com gerúndio parece-me mais natural, mas, enfim, é discutível.


 
Isto não desmente o comentário anterior do Outsider? Estou confuso.


----------



## Outsider

Distracção minha! Queria dizer:



Outsider said:


> A versão com sem gerúndio parece-me mais natural, mas, enfim, é discutível.


----------



## spielenschach

> Isto não desmente o comentário anterior do Outsider? Estou confuso.


 
Não sei, mas parece-me que o que o Outsider quis ilustrar foi o facto de que em português o uso do gerúndio por vezes também é aceitável, não deixando de ser bom português


----------



## masami

hola!!es correcto usar (estan teniendo algunos problemas )estão tendo alguns problemas.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, não há problema.


----------



## Naticruz

masami said:


> hola!!es correcto usar (estan teniendo algunos problemas )estão tendo alguns problemas.


*Conjugação perifrástica*

Como Outsider diz, não há problema, mas a forma mais generalizada em Portugal é o uso do verbo auxiliar «estar» e o infinitivo do verbo principal, antecedido da preposição «a», logo: «estão a ter».

Com o auxiliar «estar» seguido do gerúndio, indica-se uma duração ou uma acção prolongada. Esta forma é preferida no Brasil. Logo: estão tendo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## gvergara

Oi, é comum a gente empregar_ estar + gerúndio_  para expressar uma combinação (arrangement), como em anglês? Pergunto porque acabo de ler a oração seguinte

_Luís e Carla resolveram dar um jeito na casa, pois alguns amigos *estão vindo *para jantar hoje à noite.
_
Obrigado,
Gonçalo


----------



## Alentugano

gvergara said:


> Oi, é comum a gente empregar_ estar + gerúndio_  para expressar uma combinação (arrangement), como em anglês? Pergunto porque acabo de ler a oração seguinte
> 
> _Luís e Carla resolveram dar um jeito na casa, pois alguns amigos *estão vindo *para jantar hoje à noite.
> _
> Obrigado,
> Gonçalo



Acho que esse uso é o que no Brasil chamam de gerundismo. Em Portugal diríamos simplesmente "...vêm para jantar..."


----------



## anaczz

Esse não é dos piores casos de gerundismo, na minha opinião. É até uma forma comum de falar. É como se os amigos já tivessem iniciado o movimento de vir para jantar, já está tudo certo e eles estão praticamente a caminho.
Pior seria: "Luís e Carla estarão dando um jeito na casa porque alguns amigos estarão vindo jantar à noite."


----------

